# Test of 3-phase 2.2 kW VFD model KOC100-2R2T4



## Micke S (Jan 15, 2015)

I've bought a pair of 3-phase (in and out) VFD's and it is a good example that Chinese products can be of the same quality that we are used to in Europe and the US. I opened it and the build quality meets normal industry standard requirements. The unit is certified according to European EMC (Electromagnetic Compatibility) requirements, which is good. The unit costed about 150 dollars with shipping.

The operators manual is well written, illustrated and extensive. It is almost 200 pages and all information like general stuff down to detailed instructions for configuring is included. 

I did a small but useful modification of the unit. I added a miniature On-Off-On switch for manual control including reversing. The movie shows when a motor is operated with 20% over-rev, 60 Hz instead och 50 Hz, and then reversed from full speed. This is possible since both rpm increase and decrease is ramped. The ramp times can be set by configuring via the menu system.







[video=youtube;t2BrLxdJNEo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2BrLxdJNEo[/video]


----------

